# Video- Malinois does super fast, sliding vorous



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There's an IPO video I've seen posted here before of I think more than one dog doing a vorous with incredible speed. And as soon as the verbal is given, the dog hits the deck. In fact, I believe the dog does a full 360 sliding spin it had so much speed. Does anyone know the video I'm talking about? Can you post a link please?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump- nobody recalls this video?? It's the most amazing vorous I've ever seen... Gonna have to favorite it once located.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

voraus? Or platz?

Voraus is used for the blind search. But it sounds like you are describing the send out?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We use voraus for the send-out, revier for the blind search.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We use "Go" lol Revier for the blind search. But I've heard many people use voraus for the blinds.

Just more words for him to use in a search for 2001 youtube videos. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

One of Ivan's was like that, but I can't find it now of course. I think its Voran on the blinds, but I use Revier too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, sorry for the misspelling. I'm referring to voraus, the last behavior for the obedience portion. Where the dog is sent out away from the handler and downs on a verbal command (I think facing the handler). There's a video out there somewhere where a mal is going so fast, the verbal is given, and the dog skids to a stop, spinning on the ground 360 degrees (or maybe 180).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> One of Ivan's was like that, but I can't find it now of course. I think its Voran on the blinds, but I use Revier too.



See what happens when you use English commands? lol


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

There's one here at 45seconds, there may be more, but its not the one I was thinking of.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6w_o5OTvQQ


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Like to see that in slow mo. Black ice.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> There's one here at 45seconds, there may be more, but its not the one I was thinking of.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6w_o5OTvQQ


That is a pretty good one. Not the one I'm thinking of either, but a good find.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember that video, but no idea where to find it.

Voraus is the correct term for the send out.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

lhczth said:


> I remember that video, but no idea where to find it.
> 
> Voraus is the correct term for the send out.


I'm glad someone at least remembers it. It's crazy- the dog (pretty confident it was a Mal) slides and spins on the ground. At least 180- maybe 360. It's totally wild!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Someone posted it on FB. Maybe in the IPO training group.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

There is a spin on 2:45

https://youtu.be/x6w_o5OTvQQ?t=2m40s


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Black Kali said:


> There is a spin on 2:45
> 
> https://youtu.be/x6w_o5OTvQQ?t=2m40s


Now that's interesting!! I don't _feel_ like that's what I remembered, but maybe that is the video. Good find!! Thank you!


Since this thread got moved to the IPO section, I'll raise the question here. Is the dog supposed to finish the voraus facing the handler? Are points deducted from facing away?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dog may stop facing either way, no points deducted.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, Lucia. That's interesting or sure!


----------

